

You Don't Bring a Praseodymium Knife to a Gunfight - nkurz
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2010/09/29/you-dont-bring-a-praseodymium-knife-to-a-gunfight?page=full

======
georgecmu
_Two important facts about rare earths help explain why: They're not earths,
and they're not rare._

